# e6850 failure



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

I have an e6850 CPU that i've been trying to overclock. When i bought it a year ago i read many many many reviews saying that it was the latest epic legend of OCing, many people breaking 4.0 on air. 

Im not that ambitions but -


I cant even keep it stable at 3.6. Hell, i cant even run orthos for more then 20 min at 3.2. I cant, for the life of me, figuer out what im doing wrong.

To start, i ran my computer at all stock settings with orthos for 24 hours with no errors just to be sure all my hardware is fine.

i have an MSI 680i mobo and 2gb 800 ram set to 5.5.5.15 it is not linked to my FSB.


Ive take small steps with my voltage from stock settings up to 1.52v and never any higher then that as its listed as unsafe by intel and all other users i read about never had to go higher. 

My temps are always perfectly safe, i've never seen it go over 52c even under load. Regardless even at only 3200mgz my computer locks up after 20-30 min of orthos no matter what i set my volt to.

Am i missing something or am i the only poor ******* on the planet to get a dud e6850?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its not a dud E6850 but if you keep cranking up the juice to 1.50 it will be 


give us the make and model numbers of your ram sticks

which motherboard exactly do you have ?


download and run cpu-z then give us a screen shot of each tab from within cpu-z


if we had digital pics of each screen in your bios that would also help alot ...... especially the overclock settings in the bios screen 

use image shack or similar to post pics


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

im not at home so i cant get the info rite this minute, but why would my ram matter when its not being overclocked at all and its set to stock settings fully tested? its name brand ram i just dont recal off the top of my head. my mother board is either a MSI pn6 platinum or diamond (i have two computers i dont remember which one has which without looking at them)

i also have a 750watt corsair for my psu


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

need to verify you have ram sticks which are compatible for your motherboard .....that is a situation which can be far from a slam dunk!



especially the nvidia chipset motherboards, they are very fussy about memory


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

i would have thought that a 24 hour run of orthos would have proved the ram is fine, but ill check the exact info when i get home


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you had a successful 24 hour run of orthos you are fine


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

only at stock CPU FSB settings, overclocking by even just 200mhz (OCing only the CPU not the ram, they can be done seperately) makes my computer freeze after only 10-20 min of orthos.

im just really frustrated having a legendary OC cpu that i cant even boost 200mhz with reasonable stability. Ive looked all over the net, i have never found anyone that didn get it to at least 3.6 yet i fail at 3.2. :sigh:

Is it maybe because ive had it over a year? i didnt want to OC it when it was new, didnt want to risk any damage. but now that ill be building a new computer in a few months i thought i may as well squeeze every ounce of power out of it that i can.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok then (thanks for the added info) we are back at the ram 

there is "value" ram which will run at stock settings better it takes a much better slice of ram to overclock with, most likely that is your problem

overclocking requires a capable "team" must have

good mobo / cpu / power supply / ram sticks / cooling if any ONE of those are weak, kiss the overclocking good-bye


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

Its Patriot memory and i was mistaken about the 5-5-5-15 its actually 4-4-4-12. 

my cpu cooler is a zalman, i think its "9500" or somthing like that. 

the mother board is the "diamond" version of the p6n

I have no "bargin" parts, everything i bought i did fairly extensive review research ahead of time.

Any thoughts as to why i cant get a stable OC? I dont understand how ram that isnt being overclocked at all could effect my CPU overclocking. not that i have bad ram, it was like 200buck when i bought it.

oh and my video cards are 9600gt sli


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are you running two sticks of memory or four ?

which bios revision are you running now ?


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

two stick of memory now, after i realized regular xp cant read 4 i put the other two in my other computer. My bios version is whatever is stock, i never flashed them. I generally go by the rule that if bios arn't causing a problem, dont muck with em'


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

MeltdownPrelude said:


> two stick of memory now, after i realized regular xp cant read 4 i put the other two in my other computer. My bios version is whatever is stock, i never flashed them. I generally go by the rule that if bios arn't causing a problem, dont muck with em'




for good overclocking results you will definetly need to update your bios, as long as your use the version which reqiuires a floppy disk or USB stick you will be fine .......flash to the latest non-beta bios


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1168



there is some good updates in there for you, considering bios version 1.2 from 07/2007 added improved support for 1333MHZ cpu's

1.3 is the version I would update to .......follow the instructiuons listed on the bios page >>>>> your motherboard manual will outline the procdure using a floppy disk drive


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

my bios are 1.3


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

Same results with overclocking, cant get it stable at any speeds over stock.

images are of stock settings. ide like to at least get my computer stable at FSB 1511 (3400mhz) but no matter what i set my CPU voltage too (from stock of +0.00v to +0.1250v) Orthos freezes my computer after 10-20 min.

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6889/biosdefault.jpg

The CPU-Z picture is with orthos running otherwise my multiplier lowers it self to 6, regardless of eist being disabled (read comment below)

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/3857/cpuzcpu.jpg

one somewhat separate questions - why is it that with "intel eist" disabled, as you can see, and with my power options set properly, does my idle system reduce my multiplier to "6" and not go to its proper setting of "9" unless there is some load? Disabling EIST *SHOULD* disable that feature but it simply doesn't.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I remember the 680i chipset doesnt like to run memory above its stated speed ...... so I would use the "unlinked" fsb memory option 


set timings to 4-4-4-12

then try again


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

its already unlinked as you can see i have it manually at "800" the other tab would show that its at 4-4-4-12 already i just didn't take a screen of it. thought i mentioned it in my origional post - im not overclocking my ram at all


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am at a loss why you cant get anything out of that set-up ......... the 680i is not a whirl wind overclocker compared to the P35 and P45 chipsets but you should be able to hit 3.4 ghz like a breeze


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tried manually sertting your memory voltage to 2.0 volts

and .01 volts to your NB

and add .03 volts to your cpu


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with an aftermarket cooler I would "expect" to hit 3.6ghz stable with that cpu


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

i have tried cpu voltage, i have never tried NB voltage, that never even crossed my mind. ill put it up one notch and write back. i do have an aftermarket cooler, the absolute best i could find (for air) that i could find at the time i built that computer. all of my components are very good, which is why im so frustrated that i cant overclock.... at all


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

NB can only go from 1.25 (default) to 1.275 which is the smallest bump i can give it 0.025 not .01.

CPU bump goes from +.0250 to .0375. i did .0250

set memory manually to 2.2 which is the rated voltage on the box

took a long shot at my FSB setting it to 1511 about 3.4ghz

computer locked up after 15 seconds core temp reading temps at about 40c


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I know you wont like this ............ but I would dump that door stop on ebay and get a decent P45 gigabyte board like the GA-EP45-UD3L........... the rest of your parts will hit 3.6 or 3.8

sell off the MSI board on ebay for $40.00 to $50.00


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

i highly doubt its the board... there are a lot of people that use the board to truly great success. frankly i've never heard of anyone that hasn't done well with it.


one thing, when running orthos should i be setting it to

"small ffts - Stress CPU" or blend?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=120834.0


Tried flashing to 1.32 beta and still no luck...flashing back up to 1.3. Tried moving the memory to 667 and even 533, also tried various other fsb freqencies with memory at 1:1, 1.5:1, 2:1...nothing....will not boot past 1199. Tried leaving timings on auto, then extremely loose (6-6-6-16), changing voltages does nothing for me....the only that that slightly helps is raising vtt.....it won't even try to boot on anything less than 16%......I guess I got a dud since others have managed to overclock quads with some success. I'm tired of messing with it, *so I'm going to RMA and get a P35*. Thanks for all your help and trying to get my board a decent overclock.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

This silly board I got really cheap, and was really dissapointed, almost gave up. I wasn't getting much trouble in getting it to work, only NOTHING was stable. I used a day and a night to find inspiration to something that might. A guy tried these settings, that also worked on my P6N Diamond, on his P6N Platinum.

FSB 1400Mhz
MEM 700Mhz
RAM 2.1V (works on my OCZ SLI RAM)
CPU +0.05V
FSB 1.5V
VTT +20%

Don't know if it's safe, but it passed both OCCT and 3dMark06. It's a quick way I check if something works, the two programs seem to harass the system in different ways, if one likes it, the other might hate it and vice versa. Don't know exactly why, but figured it's quicker than running neverending Prime for days.

But does anyone know if using +20% VTT will kill this board? Or the 1.5V NB? On other 680i boards 1.5V NB seems normal, but on this board it's very high.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/250377-29-e6750-diamond-past-8ghz


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

im confused as to what your are trying to say with those last few posts. the first one is a guy getting a stable 700mhz OC, the second talks about a guy that got somthing working with that board and the 3rd is a different board alltogether


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

linderman said:


> This silly board I got really cheap, and was really dissapointed, almost gave up. I wasn't getting much trouble in getting it to work, *only NOTHING was stable*. I used a day and a night to find *inspiration to something that might*. A guy tried these settings, that also worked on my P6N Diamond, on his P6N Platinum.
> 
> FSB 1400Mhz
> *MEM 700Mhz*
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

read thru all the responses in the link from post #27 ...........doesnt sound like so much success to me ?


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

that isnt the same motherboard bro, thats p7n, it didnt get anywhere near as good reviews as the p6n and its not the same chipset


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

I've managed a stable 3.3ghz overclock, which is kinda weak but better then nothing. 
default Voltages
default ram settings
default NB

just manually set ram voltage to 2.2 as directed by the box and set the FSB to 1467. It sucks that i can only get 10% out of this cpu but im now convinced that i do have a "dud" e6850. not everyone can get a good one, and im one of the few that didn't. I draw this conclusion based on how well my roommates q6600 did in my system. we got that to 3.2 stable a few months ago. thats an 800mhz increase... obviously my mobo is fine.

anyhow, any ideas as to why even with eist disabled and my power options set rite my multiplier still lowers to 6 in windows unles theres load?


----------



## cyber123 (Apr 15, 2009)

Diet can well restrict the good intake and help lead a stay fitcolorful life. it also helps to and healthy. :wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

disregard


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

meh not so stable. im back to stock speeds. sucks to be me


----------

